
Electron: Chromium RCE Vulnerability - captn3m0
https://electron.atom.io/blog/2017/09/27/chromium-rce-vulnerability-fix
======
captn3m0
This is the patch in libchromiumcontent:
[https://github.com/electron/libchromiumcontent/pull/356/file...](https://github.com/electron/libchromiumcontent/pull/356/files)

The original advisory is at
[https://blogs.securiteam.com/index.php/archives/3379](https://blogs.securiteam.com/index.php/archives/3379)

Slack's current release is vulnerable, and I'm guessing Atom/Visual Studio
Code would also need fixing

